# Late May Report Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Had some really good trips this past week speckled trout ,redfish , and drum. The wind has still been giving us some trouble blowing in the mornings limiting where we can fish but the fish are there and set into summer patterns. June should have some calmer winds and bigger trout too.
Dan Hare and Group of 4 on board wind blowing and black Bay rough and dirty things looked bleak for awhile until we found some cleaner water along the shoreline of black bay. The bite was slow but steady we worked the shoreline and filled the box with trout,reds,and drum. THE CATCH: 60 trout,3 reds,10 drum.
TEUSDAY: Paul and Ricky had a great morning they limited out with the trout early. It got real hot quick so we hit a few reds and one big drum on the way in and called it a day. CATCH 50-trout
WEDNESDAY: Jodie Mazerat and group on board. Tough day the fish just did not want to bite. The tide barely moved all morning making it a slow day but we hung in there and stayed on the moved and finished with a decent catch. After talking to a few other guides who were out that day we did pretty good. CATCH 38 trout, 3 bull reds,1 drum,1 flounder
FRIDAY: Romero group on board which is always a good time. Started out in Black bay water was dirty and wind blowing again. Went to the east and found cleaner water and speckled trout we hit 3 area’s and had 88 trout but the rod was bent the whole morning about a 3to1 catch keep ratio. Left the trout biting and hit 3 spots and put 7 reds and 6 drum on top to finish out the day.
THE FISHING IS IN FULL SWING AND WILL ONLY GET BETTER IN JUNE, SO CALL ME AND BOOK ATRIP ANF GET IN ON THE CATCHING AND FUN.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

As usual capt you have a table full of fish and smiling customers!!!!:thumbup: cant wait to get back over there and get back on some fish with ya!!!


----------

